# Visa ban!



## r20907 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am a Swedish citizen and but born in Bangladesh. Moved to Stockholm as a kid and grew up here. Recently got a job at a British company based in Abu Dhabi in the oil & gas sector. But my residence got rejected due to the ban on work permits for Bangladesh nationals, including those holding other passports/citizenships but come originally from Bangladesh. 


Do you guys know anything about it? How long will there be a ban and how come current citizenship is not regarded? And apparently it does for Dubai as well?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Quite weird! Usually they only issue said ban for people with that passport and not people from a certain origin country but have a different/western passport!


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I know they have this rule for Israelis, even those with an alternate passport won't be allowed to enter, if they suspect that the person is Israeli and using the other passport just a secondary.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I can understand why Israelis but why Bangladeshis?


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

_shel said:


> I can understand why Israelis but why Bangladeshis?


Immigration departments in the UAE have put a suspension on issuing work visas to Bangladeshi nationals. The move is a part to reduce the crime rate and illegal immigrants in the country. As per a report from Dubai police crime rate is decreasing with new safety measures taken by them in coordination with immigration department.

Most of the Bangladeshi citizens comes to UAE with a valid visa and later become a part of illegal immigrants. UAE immigration is controlling the issues of visas to reduce the threat faced by the illegal residents

Just copied and pasted


----------



## r20907 (Apr 29, 2014)

I get that but I have been a Swedish citizen for 20 years. They seem to put a ban on bangalis on orgin. My Swedish passport states my place of birth in Bangladesh.





plckid said:


> Immigration departments in the UAE have put a suspension on issuing work visas to Bangladeshi nationals. The move is a part to reduce the crime rate and illegal immigrants in the country. As per a report from Dubai police crime rate is decreasing with new safety measures taken by them in coordination with immigration department.
> 
> Most of the Bangladeshi citizens comes to UAE with a valid visa and later become a part of illegal immigrants. UAE immigration is controlling the issues of visas to reduce the threat faced by the illegal residents
> 
> Just copied and pasted


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

r20907 said:


> I get that but I have been a Swedish citizen for 20 years. They seem to put a ban on bangalis on orgin. My Swedish passport states my place of birth in Bangladesh.



I thought they have ban only Bangali Passport holders. This is strange. Since you are Swedish national.


----------



## r20907 (Apr 29, 2014)

plckid said:


> I thought they have ban only Bangali Passport holders. This is strange. Since you are Swedish national.


I know! So surprised. Even studied here. We got the rejection from Abu Dhabi ministry of labor.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

r20907 said:


> I know! So surprised. Even studied here. We got the rejection from Abu Dhabi ministry of labor.


Try with Dubai labour. Abu Dhabi is a bit stringent than dubai.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

My cousin who is originally from Bangladesh, but is a European citizen, just got 2 months ago a residence visa in Dubai; without any problem. If at all there is a rule, its probably not UAE wide....


----------



## r20907 (Apr 29, 2014)

Edino said:


> My cousin who is originally from Bangladesh, but is a European citizen, just got 2 months ago a residence visa in Dubai; without any problem. If at all there is a rule, its probably not UAE wide....


Interesting. They told me that it appers to be a complete unpublicized ban across all GCC states.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

r20907 said:


> I get that but I have been a Swedish citizen for 20 years. They seem to put a ban on bangalis on orgin. My Swedish passport states my place of birth in Bangladesh.


I suspect the problem is that if they let you have residency, that they have no legal way of removing your right to having extended family members join you. So rather than allowing this loophole to residency for Bengalis they are not stopping you per se but are stopping anyone who might gain the right to act as a way of bypassing the basic ban.

Doesn't seem right that the rules are not clear on immigration websites through , but as is said here often - their country, their rules.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

plckid said:


> Most of the Bangladeshi citizens comes to UAE with a valid visa and later become a part of illegal immigrants.


This bit is completely wrong....


----------



## r20907 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tropicana said:


> This bit is completely wrong....


Do u know how long they are planning to have the ban?


----------

